# Heart disease :(



## imginbug (Feb 2, 2014)

My baby jack was diagnosed with a stage 5 heart murmur. after X-rays his little heart was just too big and had some fluid. Good news is bloodwork showed good. My lil guy is 8.5 yrs and 9.5 lbs. he was put on the normal two drugs to get the fluid off his lungs and the enalipril for his heart. A week later his check up showed that the fluid around his lungs subsided. He's still coughing and has been to the vet since with his next appt next week. I of course am freaking out and if I could I'd have him at the vet daily. Lol. I just worry about him. I would hate him to suffer. He's our little guy. We have had him since he was 14 weeks old and love him so much. He hasn't passed out or anything but I know coughing has to be uncomfortable. Any tips or suggestions for my new normal is appreciated.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome. Sorry for your little guy! I can't give you any advice, just that you came to the right place. A lot of knowledgeable people here!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that.  My girls and I are crossing fingers, toes, paws, arms, legs, eyes and every other cross-able body part for you. 
Welcome, btw. Make yourself right at home!


----------



## imginbug (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks. Prayers are always appreciated. Thanks for making me feel welcome.


----------



## imginbug (Feb 2, 2014)

If anyone here has had a similar experience I would like to hear yours. I just die a little inside every time I hear him cough. The vet said it will happen because his trachea is being cramped by the enlarged heart. I just pray he is comfortable. He still plays with his toys. Lol. My lil love bug.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Medications will really help. Also, continual monitoring by your vet (X-rays, blood work, blood pressures, and echocardiograms) are so important.
Was he not diagnosed with a murmur prior to the coughing episodes starting? Have you seen a cardiologist? I strongly recommend seeing one ASAP as a grade 5 murmur combined with an enlarged heart generally needs specialized care.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## imginbug (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes to all of he above. He's being taken care of I'm just worried still. I'm just concerned because he's my baby. I was hoping to hear from others dealing with the same issues and find out their experiences as I know all are very different. Thanks. I know it's a fairly common issue with chihuahuas.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I had an elderly foster chihuahua that was diagnosed with a grade 5 murmur, but had no other symptoms- so it is a bit of a different situation. We found it during a routine check. She was adopted by a great family and lived another two years, in the end I believe it was a kidney thing that got her. My only recommendation is that you be sure to see a board certified cardiologist if you can. A lot of primary vets try to take care of things like this by themselves but the extra experience and schooling you get at a specialist can be life saving. I have been lucky living near a veterinary emergency and referral center everywhere I have lived, unfortunately not everyone has that near them.

Was your little one diagnosed with the murmur before all this happened or did they just catch it now?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had 3 dogs (2 chi's and one italian greyhound) that had severe murmurs. One, the last, is almost 9 and has recently been diagnosed with heart disease. She had one severe episode of coughing. I got her to the vet asap. She had had a murmur (1-2/6) for at least a year, but no symptoms. I recognized the cough right away. The vet heard a 4/6 murmur this time. My vet gave codeine for the cough, x-ray showed a collapsted trachea, and a slightly enlarged heart. She also gave her theophylline for breathing, and vetmedin for the heart. The codeine stopped the cough right away. After a week we discontinued the codeine, and dropped the theophylline to one in the pm, and the vetmedin she will be on the rest of her life. She had no fluid in the heart, nor the lungs, so the vet held off on lasix. 

My oother two dogs died 9 months and 3 months after being put on meds. I euthanized them both for the severe coughing. Terrible sound. One, the IG, was almost 14, but the little chi was only 9.


----------



## imginbug (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi they had mentioned he had a heart murmur but wasn't very concerned till now. The cool thing is there is a cardiologist in the office which is great. And I have access to many vets to check on him. I just wish I could take him on every day.


----------



## imginbug (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh and the heart murmur progressed very quickly. The heart murmur started maybe 6 months prior. Luckily but not I have a friend with a very similar issue so it helps but I worry still


----------

